# SuperSure pouches from Rayshot



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

OK so this post is long overdue, but better late than never...

Shortly after I started in on this hobby, I decided that my leatherworking skills were mediocre at best and decided to drop some coin on a few well made pouches. I ordered a few SuperSures from Simple Shot and was immediately hooked. So when it was time to stock up, I decided to call on the man himself and what a positive experience that turned out to be!

When I contacted Ray, I was looking to re-stock but also for a solution to a problem I was having with return to senders. What I received was a ton of information via a great conversation regarding my setup,shooting style, and possible causes. It occurred to me halfway through the conversation that not only was Ray interested in helping me determine the solution, he was actively seeking to expand his knowledge of what works best in what circumstances so that he could better serve his customers. This, my friends, is a rarity in this world. I came to the quick realization that it was a bad setup on my part (tiny PFS, tubes too long, floppy pouch) that was causing my issues but the genuine interest in helping find a solution on Ray's part really stuck with me. He had numerous suggestions as to what type of pouch may work better for me going forward and they were variables that I had not even really considered previously. I ordered quite a few pouches from him shortly thereafter and could not have been more pleased. Needless to say, I wholeheartedly recommend anyone who hasn't - give them SuperSures a try! They are light, strong, consistent, and durable - and they seem to last forever? Most of the ones in the pic below are still pristine / unused - I have about half a dozen in rotation on whatever slings I'm using and they have all seen several bandsets - they form to the ammo after about the second bandset and just get better and better. Oh yeah, and they're cheap enough that I can't even justify wasting time trying to recreate them at home - I won't be able to do better for a few bucks per. Anyways, 'nuff said. Try em, you'll like em!

Thanks for a GREAT product and GREAT customer service Ray! May you become a rich man selling perfect little slices of leather to overgrown children like myself.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow!

Thanks for the review. I am very satisfied to hear your satisfaction and recommendation!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Ray and his pouches are both tops in my estimation!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

+1 great product , great customer service.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

flippinout said:


> Ray and his pouches are both tops in my estimation!!


Well said!


----------



## NicklePanda (Feb 17, 2013)

Definitely agree with all. Ray has great customer service and product to back them up. Recently ordered some and really quick to resolve any issues. Highly recommended. Along with a lot of the vendors in this forum!!!
-Leo


----------



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

An easy favorite! Love the suppleness and tack!


----------

